# Catfish Ponds



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Just curious if there are any good catfish ponds around here. I know back when I was young, there was B&L up around McDavid. I just want somewhere to take my 5 year old to catch, he's gone fishing a lot, but he's ready to start catching.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Here you go: 

http://http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic221681-30-1.aspx


----------

